# Adding old D10 receiver to account.



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

I called today to see about adding another receiver to my account. I currently have an HR24 H21 and R16. I was quoted $150! I said no thanks. I have an old D10 in my basement. Can I add the D10 to my current setup? Will the D10 work with the HD SWIM up?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

D10 will not with with a SWM. Only receivers are HR20+, H21+, R16+ and D12.

H20 may work but does not work with MRV.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

So what you are saying is that I can not add a D10 receiver to my Slimline dish?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

"StephenJC" said:


> So what you are saying is that I can not add a D10 receiver to my Slimline dish?


You can add a D10 to a non SWM slimline setup. It is not compatible with SWM installations.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Most new installs are getting slimline dishes but that does not mean it is a SWM install. The multiswitch has nothing directly to do with the dish type, minus the SWM-3LNB and SWM-5LNB but that is just having the switch built into the LNB(dish type remains the same).


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I use a Slim line dish with a SWM8 and currently have a D10 attached to a legacy port.
If you are non swm all hd receivers other than h23 or Hr23 need BBC's attached and HDDVR need TWO rg6's to use both tuners you can ADD a D10 to your system.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You will need to do one of two things to use a D10:

1. Replace your existing LNB with a legacy LNB plus an SWM8. The expense (materials and labor) is yours to bear.

2. Find a Phase III dish (or 18" dish if you don't care about missing anything on 119W) and set it up independently.

Rather than piddling around with an SD receiver, I'd recommend stepping up to an H2x (x>0) model.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

StephenJC said:


> So what you are saying is that I can not add a D10 receiver to my Slimline dish?


Since your Slimline dish has a SWM LNB on it you are correct.

If you can do your own installation just order the reciever online and choose self install.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

The best they could do is $69 for an SD receiver. With self install. No way am I going for that. Is there no way to get a D10 to work with a SWIM switch?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

As harsh already said...NO!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You could find an old 18" round dish, set that up in addition to your slimline, and run the D10 off of that. I'm sure you could do that for less than the cost of an SWM compatible SD receiver, but you would end up with two dishes.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the legacy port on a swm switch?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

StephenJC said:


> What is the legacy port on a swm switch?


Something you don't have.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You could replace the LNB assembly with a non-SWM version ($40 at Solid Signal) and add additional cables and an external SWM8 ($120), which has legacy ports that would work with a D10, although it probably wouldn't be worth the effort or cost.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Suggest you go with a HD receiver $99 and because you are lookingat a sd receiver (i Assume) you are connecting it to a SD TV -SO getting a HD receiver today and connecting it to a SD TV it will only out put 480i anyway and should you get a Flat screen in the future you won't have to upgrade the receiver again.

The Cost of the HD Receiver is far less than adding a Legacy LNB and Running Additional cables and hardware just to add a D10.

In my case I was all legacy and coverted to swm on my own - that's why I still have the D10 working on my account.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> You could replace the LNB assembly with a non-SWM version ($40 at Solid Signal) and add additional cables and an external SWM8 ($120), which has legacy ports that would work with a D10, although it probably wouldn't be worth the effort or cost.


Covered nicely in post #7.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> You could find an old 18" round dish, set that up in addition to your slimline, and run the D10 off of that.


Also covered in post #7.


----------

